# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Αιάκος [Aiakos]

## dk

Αιακος
SPA50964.JPG

SPA50966.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία απο τις τελευταίες Δύσης του 2009 με το Αιακός σε πρώτο πλάνο, χαρισμένη στον καπετάνιο του Λάζαρο.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 29-12-2009.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Παλούκια 26/12/2009.
Το ΑΙΑΚΟΣ...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74380
Η άφιξη του ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74381
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74382
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74383

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΩΝ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αιακός σε μία αναχώρηση απο τπ Πέραμα στις 22/06/2010. Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, Tasos@@@, _Thanasis89_ , Leo & Νικόλας :Razz: . 
ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 01 22-06-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία η δουλειά που έκανε ο φίλος Leo και ξεχώρησε τα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας, γιατί γινόταν ένας χαλαμός. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν όλα τη δική τους σελίδα, αλλά θα το δούμε και ότι λείπη θα το ανοίξουμε :Wink: . 
Χαρισμένες σε LEO, ΓιαννηςΤ, ορφεας, dk και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Very Happy: .

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 01 27-09-2010.jpg

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 02 27-09-2010.jpg

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 03 27-09-2010.jpg

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 04 27-09-2010.jpg
*ΑΙΑΚΟΣ.....27/09/2010.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το Αιακός να κατασκευάζετε το 2002 και την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του που έγινε στις 10/08/2002. Φωτογραφίες απο μία Zenith του '80 με φίλμ (sorry για την ποιότητα). Στις 2 τελευταίες έχει φύγει για το μπλουμ ενώ στην τελευταία έχει κάνει το πρώτο του μπάνιο. 
Το Αιακός έχει 4 μηχανές Scania 465 ίππων εκάστη, έχει μήκος 86 μέτρα και πλάτος 17 μέτρα. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: . 

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 02.jpg

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 03.jpg

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 07.jpg

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 08.jpg

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 09.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

To Aιακος εν πλω για Περαμα στις 25/10/2012 !!
Εικόνα 021.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ την ανοιξη του 2009 

IMG_0911.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ στις 26-09-2007 την ώρα που έρχετε στο Πέραμα και απο πίσω του το μεγάλο τρυπάνι που περνά τη δίαυλο.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 19.jpgΑΙΑΚΟΣ 20.jpg

----------


## leo85

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 7-10-2011 σε ένα δρομολόγιο του.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 7-10-2011.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αιακός εχθές πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα σε ένα απο τα δρομολόγια του.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 57 26-05-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Αιακός στης 20-5-2014 θα βγει στου Παναγιωτάκη για την ετήσια συντήρηση του.

----------


## leo85

Τελείωσε με την ετήσια συντήρηση του,και πήγε στη Σαλαμίνα. 

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 25-5-2014 01.gif.

----------


## thanos17

Και μια Φωτογραφία   από έμενα όταν επωμιζόταν να κανί το μπάνιο του μετά το φρεσκάρισμα που του έγινε !!!!!! :Fat: 

DSCN0135.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΑΙΑΚΟΣ όταν στις 06-09-2013 πήγαινε για Παλούκια φωτογραφημένο απο την Παναγία Καματερού. Ένα πλοίο που αγαπώ ιδιαίτερα για μαζί του γνώρισα τις καθελκίσεις και ήμουν και γω για πρώτη φορά μέσα.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 67 06-09-2013.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στο οποίο η ταχύτητα του είναι πάντα αυξημένη σε σχέση με άλλα και επίσης οι καταπέλτες σφραγίζονται ώς πάνω με τις κανονικές ασφάλειες και όχι με το αναυτο κοροϊδιλίκι με τον γάτζο και τον μισάνυχτο καταπέλτη!

----------


## pantelis2009

Με πολύ καλή ταχύτητα (όπως λέει και ο Απόστολος) και όχι σε μέρα αιχμής (Σ-Κ) ή σε αλλαγή βάρδιας. 
Δευτέρα 04/08/2014 στις 12.10 μ.μ. Με ορισμένα πλοία χαίρεσαι να ταξιδεύεις και με άλλα.......βαριέσαι και που ζεις. 
Για τον φίλο μου Cpt. Λάζαρο και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 77 04-08-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ σε ένα δρομολόγιο του.

DSC_0049.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο και γρήγορο ΑΙΑΚΟΣ όταν στις 02-12-2014 ετοιμαζόταν να προσπεράσει το βενζινάκι του Περάματος.
Ελάχιστες φορές βλέπουμε να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο, τις περισσότερες φορές γίνεται το αντίθετο.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ 81 02-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Αιακός είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που ένοιωσα τι εστί καθέλκυση πλοίου .....και να είσαι επάνω του, μια εμπειρία που όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν...δεν ξεχνιέται.
Σήμερα το πρωί ήλθε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του και το φωτογράφησα στις 12.20 μ.μ την ώρα που έχει κάτσει στα βάζα και έχει αρχίσει η ανέλκυση του. Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Λάζαρο και το πλήρωμα του.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ-84-23-05-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αιακός συνεχίζει τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ-85-27-05-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και ήδη επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άντε....... για να παίρνουν σειρά .....άλλα !!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από σήμερα το πρωί το πλοίο βρίσκεται δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Από σήμερα το πρωί το πλοίο βρίσκεται δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια.


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Να και η απόδειξη. :Semi Twins: 

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ-90-16-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αιακός στο τέλος του μήνα θα βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αιακός πήγε σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Αιακός έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και όπως βλέπουμε η υδροβολή στα ύφαλα του έχει ξεκινήσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ-92-22-05-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άλλη μία σημερινή φωτογραφία του πλοίου τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

IMG_0144.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αιακός τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και πάει για τα Παλούκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα το _ΑΙΑΚΟΣ_ πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια, στην θέση που κατελάμβανε μέχρι πριν λίγη ώρα το _ΕΛΕΝΑ Α_ το οποίο επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σήμερα το _ΑΙΑΚΟΣ_ πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια, στην θέση που κατελάμβανε μέχρι πριν λίγη ώρα το _ΕΛΕΝΑ Α_ το οποίο επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου.
Ας δούμε το Αιακός που έχει δέσει για την ακινησία του στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια........αφού δεν υπάρχουν χώροι στα Παλούκια.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ-98-04-08-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αλήθεια, σε τι είδους ακινησία έχει βγει το πλοίο ??? Έχουν συμπληρωθεί δυόμισι μήνες που έδεσε στα Αμπελάκια, από αρχές Αυγούστου, κι ακόμα εκεί βρίσκεται.........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από την σχεδόν τρίμηνη ακινησία του στα Αμπελάκια, το πλοίο πριν λίγη ώρα επέστρεψε στην βάση του, στα Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αιακός έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια στη θέση του Έλενα Α για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους Φίλους-ες από τη Σαλαμίνα.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ-101-27-04-2019-copy.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To όμορφο* Αιακός* φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πριν λίγες μέρες, στο *ναυπηγείο Κόρου* που κάνει την ακινησία του. Το Αιακός ήταν το πρώτο αμφίπλωρο που όταν έγινε η καθέλκυση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις *10/08/2002* ήμουν επάνω στο πλοίο και πέσαμε μαζί, παρέα με το Cpt. Λάζαρο Καρνέση . Από κει και μετά η αγάπη μου για τα πλοία .....εκτοξεύθηκε. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΙΑΚΟΣ-103-23-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αιακός μετά από 2,5 μήνες ακινησία στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου, έφυγε και πάει στα Παλούκια. Να δούμε ποιο θα πάρει την θέση του.?

----------

